# Giant Catfish,it can eat you!(140lb)



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys i want to share this photo.Don't let your kids swims in lakes in texas they can get eaten







,This is a 140 lb monster and its way bigger than the one that caught my buddy Homer Simpson


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wels catfish, largest freshwater fish in the world
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...c=34619&hl=wels


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Site:









http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_2004_catfish.htm


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thats a huge bitch :laugh:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow, that thing is huge


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

SON OF A BITCH THAT SON OF A FAT BITCH!!!if that thing tried to eat me i would claw its inners out


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> wels catfish, largest freshwater fish in the world
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...c=34619&hl=wels


i read somewhere that the Arapaima was the largest freshwater fish reaching 15 ft but i could be wrong regardless they are huge and thats one huge friggin cat










http://www.iwokrama.org/forest/arapaima.htm


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

IT'S CATFISH HUNTER


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy sh*t that thing is big


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats definatly a big catfish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

00nothing said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > wels catfish, largest freshwater fish in the world
> ...


the thread i linked to addresses the issue of "biggest fw fish". arapaima is #3


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elduro said:


> This is a 140 lb monster and its way bigger than the one that caught my buddy Homer Simpson










General Sherman was HUGE. Like twice the size of this fish huge.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I agree, they are both Very large FW fish...
But Indeed the Arapaima definatlly is...
With out a doubt...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i kno sturgeon is up there


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

up there ,... but definatlly not there...
sorry...
this will kinda give you a hint..


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

here's another one,..
just for the topic..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wels catfish is indeed the largest freshwater fish..

16-17 feet..

you will NOT find an A. gigas over 15 feet.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here are some nice pics i have collected from the net.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I will run if i see such a huge fish in the water...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

holy f*ck


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

everyone is wrong, the sturgeon is hte largest freshwater fish , some caught at over 25 ft in the 30's now ther extrememly overfished, and i wouldnt find one that size anymore,


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

micus said:


> everyone is wrong, the sturgeon is hte largest freshwater fish , some caught at over 25 ft in the 30's now ther extrememly overfished, and i wouldnt find one that size anymore,


 Sturgeon are not True freshwater fish..

they spend ample amounts of their lifes in saltwater.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those things are monsterous!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

holy crap!!!
can ne dig out some pics of a 25ft sturgeon?


----------

